# Lowrance Elite 5 Questions



## 03sp500 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi all
I am doing my research on a depth finder. I have kinda narrowed it down to the Lowrance Elite 5 HDI. but I have a few questions for anyone in the know. 

1st the difference between 2 models are in question, I am torn between the elite 5x HDI and the elite 5 HDI. the difference being the addition of a chart plotter on the elite 5 for about 50.00 more. I really only fish lakes and ponds in my 14' Sea nymph. I do live by the coast of Ct. but don't really wander out in the sound. I am curious on peoples opinions do I really need a chart plotter for where I fish. 

also they list all sorts of transducers. it comes with a 83/200 but I really don't get the difference. Is that a good choice.

Has anyone had experience with these models that could give me real world pros and cons? And lastly are there any models out the that are similar that someone would suggest. For me its a big purchase so I want to do it right and get the most bang for the buck. 

Oh yea I also looked at the 4 series but thought I might be sorry in the long run for lack of screen size. any thoughts on that would be welcome as well. 

I know its a lot in a post but I'll take any info I can get. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 23, 2014)

I would get the gps model for $50 more, it can come in handy more times than not. You can mark the ramp in the gps, and then if the weather is bad, you can find your way back pretty easy, mark structure so you can come back to it at a later time/day. 

I've owned the Elite 5 dual beam, and liked it, wish I had not sold both of 'em, a good simple FF. No experience with the DI version, but the 5" screen over the 4" screen will be good, but for DI, a even bigger screen is recommended. If you want to see the detail the DI can offer, the bigger the better imo. 

I've currently got the Elite 4 gps/2d model, and like it but it is on a SMALL 13' FG boat and I use this boat for shallow water fishing in lakes only, way back where no one else even thinks about going in their pretty boats. The 5" screen Elite 5 would be perfect on this boat, but I sold 'em. One of these days someone will have one for sale, and I'll jump on it.


----------



## thill (Feb 23, 2014)

Get the Elite 5. You will appreciate the GPS for many reasons. The stock 'ducer is excellent.

Safety-wise, if dark or fog rolls in, you can follow your breadcrumb trail back out of tight areas.
Also, knowing your top speed, you will see if something is "off" with your motor, and catch it early

Fishing-wise, when you see structure or fish, you can mark the location instantly. Do this often, and you will slowly build up a reserve of go-to spots, which saves a ton of time. And if you get the lakes chip, you will be able to target specific depths and structure.

I love going on "hunting trips" where I go to structure on the GPS, and then fish it for a few minutes. If I catch, I mark it, if not, I move on. You can cover a lot of water and learn more in ONE day, than in years of fishing blind!

I personally would never be without a GPS! The $50 is WELL worth it.

I heard that BPS is selling the Elite 5 later this week for $249. A GREAT price, in my opinion!

-TH


----------



## RStewart (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a nice unit. As others have said, get the gps. I prefer hummingbird myself, but my brother in law has the unit you're looking at. The DI is pretty cool.


----------



## 03sp500 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thill 

If it goes on sale for 249 its a done deal. that is a very good price. hope to see it.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is the link to the Elite 5 HDI operation manual, see page 25 for information on Frequency.
https://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/US/ELITE-5_HDI_OM_EN_988-10518-001_w.pdf


----------



## 03sp500 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I finally pulled the trigger. I looked everywhere and put the Lowrance elite 4 HDI and the Lowrance Elite 5 HDI side by side at West Marine and I think for my 14 foot little boat the Elite 4 will work just fine. They both do pretty much the same thing its just a size thing. If it doesn't then next year it will sit on the Bow and I'll get the Elite 5 for the back. 

I found this deal at Gander Mountain and seemed to be the best deal out there, (But I know tomorrow its going on sale 1/2 price because that's my luck) :roll: But anyways. 

Its the Lowrance Elite 4 HDI Fish finder / chart plotter with Broadband sonar, down scan imaging and Chart plotter, plus Lakes insight pro, and a sun cover. for 299.99 seemed like a good deal Everywhere I look the Elite 4 HDI is 299 by itself. 

once the white stuff on the ground up here goes away and I can get out on the water I'll post a little review on how it works.


----------



## thill (Mar 7, 2014)

Just so you know, that unit went on sale like that around Christmas time, but did NOT go on sale that low on Saturday, as we were told by BPS staff.

If you can handle the smaller screen, the 4 with those accessories seems like a good deal.

-TH


----------



## Mnolting (Mar 8, 2014)

I picked up the Elite 4 on Christmas from BP with the SD map card for $299 and a $100 rebate. I noticed this past weekend they had it for $199 but it didn't include the SD card. I just installed it last week so I can't report on its performance, but it looks like a pretty technology packed unit for the price.


----------



## 03sp500 (Mar 8, 2014)

I saw the Elite 4 for 199 last Saturday at BPS, but the Elite 4 HDI I thought was still 299.00 Wish I got the rebate deal that would be cool


----------



## Team Colibri (Mar 8, 2014)

It's worth mentioning that the Elite series has gone trough a major upgrade, and the older versions are not even close to the new ones. So just make sure those that are on sale are in fact the new models, not the old ones.

The new ones are called Elite HDI, has the same 2D-sonar as the more expencive HDS-line AND Downscan if used with the HDI-ducers. For bassfishing you want the 83/200/455/800 ducer, but if you often fish for fish deeper then 20-30 meters the 50/200/455/800 ducer could be a better choice. The new Elite 4 HDI also has more pixels for better resolution and a bigger screen then the old one.

The older Elites, where available with 2D-sonar OR Downscan, and the 2d-sonar was not in the same league as HDS or the new Elite HDI.


----------



## 03sp500 (Mar 9, 2014)

Team Colibri

That's what I noticed there are a lot of sales on the elite 4 models from last year. I picked up the Elite 4 HDI no one had that one on sale. It was released in January of this year. The package I got just has some add ons. 

Not sure if I can post a link but will try. If I shouldn't have moderators please delete the link. 

https://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Lowrance-Elite-4-HDI-Fishfinder/Chartplotter-With-Lake-Insight-Pro-Cartography&i=778638


----------



## Teko454 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just purchased an Elite 5dsi. Are these units anygood? Will I run into any problems if I run the power from the trolling motor and the fish finder off the same battery. Thanks


----------



## thill (Mar 9, 2014)

My trolling motor (MK Powerdrive) blanks my Lowrance when hooked to the same battery. Maybe a filter could be added, but it only worked when I connected to the other battery.

-TH


----------



## Teko454 (Mar 9, 2014)

It came with an inline filter but not to sure if that's what its for.


----------



## thill (Mar 9, 2014)

...probably to filter out interference. Try it, and see if it works.

-TH


----------



## Team Colibri (Mar 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344314#p344314 said:


> Teko454 » Yesterday, 22:36[/url]"]It came with an inline filter but not to sure if that's what its for.



If you are refering to the litle red plastic box with one wire at each end that came with your Lowrance, that's not a filter, but a fuse.

Sometimes you can connect your ff to the TM-battery and sometimes you can not.... Basicly you just have to try and see what happens. It's really important that the cable going from the ducer and to the ff is at no point in contact with the cables for your TM (or any other electric cables), since this is the main cause for noise on your ff.


----------



## Team Colibri (Mar 10, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344302#p344302 said:


> Teko454 » Yesterday, 20:11[/url]"]I just purchased an Elite 5dsi. Are these units anygood? Will I run into any problems if I run the power from the trolling motor and the fish finder off the same battery. Thanks



The old Elite 5 DSI does not have the regular 2D-sonar, just Downscan (imaging). Some think that's ok, but I preferr 2D when looking for fish and Downscan when looking at structure. So it depends on your use and what you like.


----------



## Teko454 (Mar 10, 2014)

Team Colibri said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344314#p344314 said:
> 
> 
> > Teko454 » Yesterday, 22:36[/url]"]It came with an inline filter but not to sure if that's what its for.
> ...




No its not a fuse. Its called an inline filter. Just not sure what it filters. I just mean running them off the same battery but from different post on the same battery. Thanks


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 10, 2014)

Mark for later reading.


----------



## Team Colibri (Mar 11, 2014)

[/quote]
No its not a fuse. Its called an inline filter. Just not sure what it filters. I just mean running them off the same battery but from different post on the same battery. Thanks[/quote]

Huh? Do you have a photo of that filter? If it is a filter that came with your unit, that's something new from Lowrance. Please post a photo if possible.


----------



## Teko454 (Mar 15, 2014)

Here are some pics


----------



## Team Colibri (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345038#p345038 said:


> Teko454 » 16 Mar 2014, 06:14[/url]"]Here are some pics



Thanks. Guess I just learned something.


----------



## Teko454 (Mar 19, 2014)

I still dont know what it filters lol.


----------



## rscottp (Apr 3, 2014)

I just rewired my boat and realized that I forgot to put the filter back, I would love to know what it filters. Guess I better splice it back in there.


----------



## thill (Apr 3, 2014)

It filters out electrical interference from horns, engine ignitions, radios and trolling motors.

For instance, my fishfinder "blanks" every time I use my trolling motor on that same battery. If my unit had one of those filters, it probably wouldn't do that.

-TH


----------



## Bigwrench (Apr 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347314#p347314 said:


> thill » 03 Apr 2014, 08:30[/url]"]It filters out electrical interference from horns, engine ignitions, radios and trolling motors.
> 
> For instance, my fishfinder "blanks" every time I use my trolling motor on that same battery. If my unit had one of those filters, it probably wouldn't do that.
> 
> -TH


I would bet that's it too Like and RFI Filter , Could be something that converts the signal too but probably proprietary info they wont share if that's the case


----------

